# why does 왜 look more like 외 with the ㅐ symbol and why does 웨 look like 위 with the ㅔ symbol instead of the 이 symbol, and why does 와 look?



## Lindsey Star

In Korean, why does 왜 look more like 외 with the ㅐ symbol and why does 웨 look like 위 with the ㅔ symbol instead of the 이 symbol, and why does 와 look like 왜 with the ㅏ symbol?


----------



## elroy

I’m sorry, I don’t understand what you’re asking.   Can you clarify?


----------



## idialegre

They're three different vowels.


----------



## elroy

What are “they”?  I count nine different vowels in the OP.  Do you understand the question?


----------

